# 3 great ways to manage social anxiety



## Starter (Jan 5, 2011)

It's an undeniable fact that social anxiety disorder afflicts millions of Americans, driving many to solitude and avoidance of socially enriching interactions. This is illustrated by the presence of intense irrational dread of particular social situations in sufferers of this silent disorder. Patients of this debilitating social condition can greatly benefit from social anxiety support if they reach for it.
Available support, for social anxiety can assist people living with this serious psycho-social condition learn the ways and means of conquering it. Whilst a cure may not always be accessible, patients of social anxiety have in most cases been able to arm themselves with the correct social anxiety support and face their fears "head-on" in circumstances that once horrified them. 
Social anxiety appears in many forms. But, the three most common are; personal, professional and self-support. A combination of the above three is usually very formidable.
Personal Support for Social Anxiety.
Here, friends and family support in combating social anxiety is very important. Patients of this condition are often very able and fit to face their phobias and work out their tribulations, when they have a buddy family member or a loved one close by. The drawback is that, since patients of social disorder most often isolate themselves from the outside world, this form of support may not work out. When social anxiety disorder is established, family and friends can greatly assist. This can be accomplished if they stand their ground by refusal to go away and live patients alone with their fears. Loved ones are a very good source of support.
Self Social Anxiety Support.
Patients of social anxiety can also help themselves, in addition to looking for professional assistance. There are available tools they can equip themselves with, which could help them much in dealing with situations that previously triggered panic attacks. These support tools include the following;
1. Meditation. Learning visualization and relaxation technique is very useful, mostly in helping a person cope with social situations.
2. Group Support. While it maybe hard to attend face to face meetings, these kind of social support can be greatly helpful, because they help patients realize that they are not alone. It also helps them learn tricks and tips that have helped others overcome similar situations of public attention.
3. Positive mantras Self-affirmation. Learning how to refocus on negative thought processes into positive thinking can provide the stamina of coping and even conquering some symptoms of social anxiety.
Professional Support for Social Anxiety.
Mental specialists like psychologists plus psychiatrists could also assist by providing patients of social anxiety with the much needed support to triumph over their fears. Medications are also good at controlling symptoms of the condition - particularly when panic attacks are present.
To complement drug therapies, mental professionals are habitually able to provide exclusive brand of social anxiety support. This is therapy, which is very important at equipping a patient with courage he/she needs to face social situations and tools they require to surmount associated symptoms.
Social anxiety support is a very important part of social anxiety patients, because it helps them deal with or conquer serious conditions. Friends, medical professionals and family of the patient can do a great deal in providing the much needed and useful social anxiety support.


----------

